# VK - New Juice



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/15)

Vape King is Proud to introduce to you a new Juice which hit our shelves today!




Creamy Clouds is a new juice manufacturer in South Africa, they wish to remain anonymous however we can guarantee you that the mixer is a very reputable juice mixer in South Africa. The flavourant used to create this masterpiece is almost identical to the flavoring used in the actual biscuits this flavour represents so it is identical!

We have it in 3MG currently which can be purchased here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/creamy-clouds-creamy-lemon-buscuits-3mg.html

6MG and 0MG to follow!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

And I can tell everyone that I have tasted this juice and it's not short of outstanding!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeDude (15/12/15)

I was actually thinking of this flavour profile the other day, definitely gna give this a try!


----------



## shaunnadan (15/12/15)

I need this juice in my life now !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/15)

They got the eye candy right, I like that sand blasted bottle and the label design.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/12/15)

I was at VK an hour ago and tasted this. Man its amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouder (15/12/15)

Oh Man! I NEED this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/12/15)

0MG and 6MG have been added to the site


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/15)

Order placed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

